# One shot short story from Murchad's Legacy



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 18, 2002)

Enjoy!

====

Bertard was quick, silent, and professional as always.  He slid along the cave wall unnoticed.  The Orcs were supposed to be guarding this section, but they had grown lazy.  They were too used to big, plodding humans coming at them with sword and bow.  One small shadow in the gloom wasn't cause for alarm.

His target was just ahead in a cell protected by a lone watchman.  Cold and shivering, the Remarian clerk whimpered in the in dark.  That was good, it would mask what was to come next.  Bertard needed to talk to the clerk and though he didn't like casual killings, the Orc couldn't be trusted to stand by passively.

He made quick work of it.  The Orc's eyes bulged out in surprise, but the poison on the blades made its tongue grow rigid.  There wasn't any sound that wouldn't be discounted by a passerby in the outlying cavern.  The prisoner, however, heard him and sat upright.

"Light be praised!  Am I being rescued?"

"Quiet fool!  Do you wish to rouse the entire Orc brigade?" Bertard responded in a forced whisper. 

"Sorry." the clerk whispered back, "But I had given up all hope.  The Orcs said I was to be ransomed, but I didn't think my family had the money."

"They managed to borrow some, however I was sent to make sure that wouldn't be necessary."

Bertard set his attention on the lock; it was a good one.  The orcs had probably stolen it off of the same caravan they kidnapped the clerk from. You had to hand it to them; the Orcs were clever enough in their own right.

"Well, I'm certainly in debt to you, sir."

"Oh, think nothing of it."

"Nonsense.  You should be rewarded for your efforts.  All of Remaria will know of your deed."

"That would be nice."

The lock finally clicked and Bertard opened the door.

"Oh don't worry!  I will make sure that my superiors hear of your bravery! Oh--" the clerk looked at Bertard for the first time.  "You're one of the minute folk."

"We prefer the term: _Halfling_."

“I am sorry.  I won't make the same mistake again."

"I'm sure you won't."

"Well, no use dwelling on it.  How do we get out of here?"

"We aren't."

"I don't understand."

"I'm sure you don't.  Just like you didn't understand how my village couldn't pay the increased taxes you proposed to the viceroy."

"What?"

"I'm not here to help your family avoid paying a ransom, you dolt.  I'm here to make sure you never leave."

"But--"

"You should have thought of your objections before you looked to Home for help, Remarian dog!"

                                             * * *
Bertard left the Orc caverns as the wagons with the ransom pulled up.  Let the Remarians think they were swindled, he thought.  They and the Orcs can kill each other off and while their attention was drawn.  The halfling land of  Home would strike hard for freedom!


----------

